# Questions about Neosporin for sore hocks



## MandyK (Feb 29, 2012)

My rabbit has sore hocks; the bottoms of her feet are red and inflamed (no cracked/open cuts or anything though). I read in the Library section of this site that I could apply some Neosporin to help her heal.

Has anyone ever done this themselves? Is Polysporin the same as Neosporin? (I only have Polysporin). How much should I apply? Do I apply it right to the sore spots with my fingers? How do I ensure she doesn't lick it off?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes you can apply Neosporin for sore hocks. You have to make sure it isnt the pain relief kid because that is toxic. I dont know about the Polysporin. Neosporin and Polysporin have different ingredients in them. So im not sure if polysporin is safe


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 29, 2012)

But bag balm works better


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 29, 2012)

Winston had very bad sore hocks just after Xmas. Bleeding, very crusty. 

I brought him to the Vets she put him on a Antibiotic for 2 weeks as she said they were/looked inflammed. It worked cleared it up nicely. She said not to put anything on the sores just to let the air dry it out as the ointments will keep the sores moist. Who knows what right?

I've used Dr. Maggie's ointment on the bunnies. It also worked reall well on Daisy's very chaffed bum, different from sore hocks I know but .....hey if it works use it.

Susan


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Winston had very bad sore hocks just after Xmas. Bleeding, very crusty.
> 
> I brought him to the Vets she put him on a Antibiotic for 2 weeks as she said they were/looked inflammed. It worked cleared it up nicely. She said not to put anything on the sores just to let the air dry it out as the ointments will keep the sores moist. Who knows what right?
> 
> ...


Where would I find Dr. Maggie's ointment. It's always good to know different things to start out with if you come into a situation. Knock on wood, no sore hocks here. 

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 1, 2012)

I've used neosporin and is worked ok, but the bag balm helped the most. Lots of stuff does stick to the bag balm though (like dust/dirt, hay etc), so be sure the bunny is in a pretty clean area or their feet may get worse than if you hadn't added the bag balm.


----------

